# Need 11-week old chicken sexing assistance...



## chiquitita230

Easter eggers with 2 different looks. Gray (left) is pullet, and all-yellow (right) is roo?




Speckled Sussex with hardy comb?




Speckled Sussex roo?




Silver-laced Wyandotte pullet?




Easter egger (left) roo or pullet?

I ordered day-old chicks from Cackle Hatchery in Feb. My "girls" were guaranteed to be 90% correctly sexed as females. I have Easter Eggers, Speckled Sussex, and Silver-laced Wyandottes. I'm pretty sure I have almost 50% roosters; Cackle Hatchery will credit me for the roosters, but I must prove which ones are roosters before they're 12 weeks old (they're 11 weeks currently).

I'm pretty sure all the Speckled Sussex are roos as they all look exactly the same as in the images I attached with pretty hardy looking combs. The SLW look like pullets, but if anyone has some clear indicators for sexing this breed, I'd appreciate the help! The EE's are unclear to me; 2 are solid yellow and 2 are gray-headed. I've searched Google images with little luck.

Thank you in advance for the help before I send the images to CH for credit. I'm thinking their "90% guarantee" is way off on my order!!


----------



## 21hens-incharge

I don't see any males in there. It looks to me like you got a nice group of gals.

Looking again........

I don't see any male feathering and although there is some color in the SS combs it is not much at all and the combs are still small. I have a 5 week old accidental male with a comb just as big as your SS. My male is a BA but the two breeds grow and develop at very similar rates.

All females is my belief.


----------



## chiquitita230

21hens-incharge said:


> I don't see any males in there. It looks to me like you got a nice group of gals.
> 
> Looking again........
> 
> I don't see any male feathering and although there is some color in the SS combs it is not much at all and the combs are still small. I have a 5 week old accidental male with a comb just as big as your SS. My male is a BA but the two breeds grow and develop at very similar rates.
> 
> All females is my belief.



You just made my day! This is my first year as a chicken-mama, and I am still learning/researching how to confirm the sex.


----------



## chiquitita230

A few en mass pics...



 
Better pics of body colors. (A pile of mealworms works GREAT for group pics, lol)!


----------



## 21hens-incharge

All your birds have rounded hackle and saddle feathers, small combs that I would say are only pink and no sickle feathers in the tails.

All are still girls.


----------



## chiquitita230

21hens-incharge said:


> All your birds have rounded hackle and saddle feathers, small combs that I would say are only pink and no sickle feathers in the tails.
> 
> All are still girls.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## Dozclan12

Very pretty!


----------



## campingshaws

21hens-incharge said:


> All your birds have rounded hackle and saddle feathers, small combs that I would say are only pink and no sickle feathers in the tails.
> 
> All are still girls.



"Still girls"


----------



## campingshaws

Speckled sussex tend to look boyish until they grow their curves. Don't worry, you've got a good-looking bunch of ladies! 

The color in the EEs doesn't have much to do with sex. Bright brassy colors (red or orange) on the shoulders, or uneven patches, and brassy head/neck feathers will generally indicate make in EEs. Your birds do not have those characteristics.


----------



## chiquitita230

campingshaws said:


> Speckled sussex tend to look boyish until they grow their curves. Don't worry, you've got a good-looking bunch of ladies!
> 
> The color in the EEs doesn't have much to do with sex. Bright brassy colors (red or orange) on the shoulders, or uneven patches, and brassy head/neck feathers will generally indicate make in EEs. Your birds do not have those characteristics.



Thank you!


----------

